# Packard Bell easynote mx37-U-005 drivers for windows xp



## ogabriela (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi all,
I have a Packard Bell with Vista, but I want to change it to Windows XpSP2. Where can I find the appropriate drivers for it? I saw a thread here with some drivers websites but the guy had anothe packard bell...so I don't know if I should use those. 
Thank you for your help!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You will need the hardware ID's, you can then find them manually. Drivers vary by hardware, so I wouldn't blindly use links for another model.

There is a sticky at the top of the page.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## ogabriela (Nov 10, 2010)

I found somehow the sound driver but I can't seem to find the video driver. I know that because I went to Device Manager and tried to see what type of Graphic card I have and under Other Devices Tab I found VGA Controller (details the driver for this device are not installed)..so what so I do ?


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Run Everest on your PB, hit report,save all pages .txt. Transfer to your working pc and go advanced in your next reply, use the paperclip to upload the report.
http://download.cnet.com/Everest-Ultimate-Edition/3000-2086_4-10499291.html


----------



## ogabriela (Nov 10, 2010)

This is the report..I can see that the name of the device is SIS 351 Mirage 3 and it is integrated. Now I tried to find the driver on SIS website but I couldn't, can you please help me.
Thank you!


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Go here
http://www.sis.com/download/
Check the agreement,select xp,IGP Graphics Drivers,SiS 66x. Download, extact R391 Logo, open R391 folder, run setup.


----------

